# Fast Affordable Roomy Comfortable Cruiser ? What ?



## shadowdancermedia (Aug 1, 2015)

I am looking at few boats and need some advise. I have been sailing for many years, mostly in the gulf with many offshore racing regattas. 
I am getting close to retire and looking for a cruising boat not a racing boat but i don't want a slow boat. I am currently looking at a Allied Mistress 39 or a Gulfstar 41. They are both CC. My question is how well do they sail compared to a something like a Downeaster 38 or equivalent heavy displacement boat of that size. 

I mostly am interested in sailing down island to South american then back up to the gulf. 
Thanks


----------



## daledog (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a Tartan 37 with extensive work completed....pics at my blog below. If a 37 is big enough. Very roomy, nice layout. Beautiful interior...draws 4'2" with a board that extends down to 8'.

Marc the sailor


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Certainly none of the boats you listed are "fast" boats. But of those the Allied is the best all around. Gulfstar seems to be hit or miss as far as build quality and the Downeast seems to be a love it or hate it thing. What you are talking about is not exactly globe trotting offshore work so these would be fine, but so would a standard production boat. A Catalina 34/36 will likely have more room below than the Allied or Downeaster. If you want fast, roomy and comfortable look at a Catalina/Hunter/Beneteau in the 38 on up range. The hunter 40 seems to hit a real sweet-spot nice aft birth reasonable turn of speed and sturdy construction and can be had for around the same price as the boats listed. Now if you were looking to go around the cape then you might want to look to a heaver built boat.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Guess before the OP really gets boat suggestions he needs to truly tell everyone whether he really wants a fast comfortable affordable cruiser, or does he really want an old boat that he has read about in a book?


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey

I don't think a fast, affordable, roomy, comfortable BOAT has been built! 

Please let me know if you find one.

Barry


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

AS in chosing women, 'fast' and 'comfortable' is in the aye of the sailor. Affordable ? well !!


----------



## shadowdancermedia (Aug 1, 2015)

I appreciated the responses very much, I didnt think that a perfect boat exsisted but you never know. I do believe comfort is above really fast and below really slow. I am looking at a Sparkman Stevens 40 ft 80/20 and a bristal 41.1. Both seem like very good sailors as well as comfortable. Again thanks for all the feedback. Also I have sailed my friends Tartan 37 from Florida to Mexico and its a great boat. He takes it to the Bahamas every winter.


----------

